# ABKC Nationals - Las Vegas



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone going? Or have any info on it?
I just found out tonight that Sarah and I are being flown to Las Vegas tonight. I'm stoked. I would like to get a booth but im sure they are all sold out. lol.
but it would be awesome to meet up with some fellow GP members!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I am planning on going


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im trying to , depends on the pass port thing


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I am planning on going


Is it a long trip for you? We wouldnt bring any of the dogs with us 
I'm just excited to be going, I thought with a free flight I wasnt going to miss it.


angelbaby said:


> Im trying to , depends on the pass port thing


I hope you get that crap all worked out. you should be able to get everything in order before october. i hope!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Click *here* for National info.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

oh, that is awesome, I live in pahrump but that wouldn't be too bad of a drive. would be neat to go see some dogs. are you allowed to take dogs not showing? I was thinking IF you were allowed that I would take Bogart with me so he can drag me around and make me look like I have unruly dogs. lol!


----------

